# Protocol of GG wearing CF Uniform



## xavier (29 Jun 2009)

Hi all:
I have a protocol question:
Why is the GG wearing a military uniform? Is it a tradition for the GG to wear it when he/she present the Queen's colours?
What other events is the GG expected to wear a military uniform even if the person has never served in the military?

Thanks!

xavier


----------



## kkwd (29 Jun 2009)

http://www.gg.ca/gg/rr/cc/hist_e.asp
http://www.gg.ca/gg/rr/cc/index_e.asp


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jun 2009)

A quick and simple answer is that as Commander In Chief of the CF the GG would have a uniform for each of the Elements.  

You will also find that the GG will usually have the fol awards as a minimum:

Order of Canada
Canadian Forces Decoration

You will also find that they get all the other awards such as Queen's Golden Jubilee, etc.


----------



## Edward Campbell (29 Jun 2009)

Governors general *had* an official uniform.






Here it is was as worn by Vincent Massey, the first Canadian born GG (back in the 1950s).





Here is another picture of Massey and then Prime Minister Diefenbaker.

Some GGs – like Gen. Geoges Vanier, pictured here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 had their own uniforms from their own distinguished military careers.

Most GGs wanted to cultivate a less formal, less _regal_ image and stayed away from uniforms and formal dress, Ray Hnatyshyn being an exception. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

It is, of course, highly appropriate for the GG to wear military uniform at military, and other, events.


----------



## mariomike (29 Jun 2009)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> It is, of course, highly appropriate for the GG to wear military uniform at military, and other, events.




Until recent years, most GG's had military medals to wear with their uniforms.
Dressing career civilians up in military uniforms shows their obvious lack of military medals. In such cases, I suspect they feel more at ease in civilian attire.


----------



## kratz (29 Jun 2009)

According to the G.G. site  and the photos of her in uniform, a G.G. is entitled to wear 5 honours when appointed to the position. I had to look up one medal I did not recognize and discovered one of those five medals is the Order of Merit of the Police Forces. Something new learned today.

<< Edited: To quote the correct name of the order >>


----------



## helpup (29 Jun 2009)

Funny but not surprising how many people are not aware of that.  Even my wife the MWO she is, commented on that it didnt seem right.  Personally. I like it and we as a country have lucked out with having the last couple of GG who actually cared and more importantly carried out thier roles in a ( my opinion) fine manner.  ( Spouses of said GG's however I will not comment on)


----------



## Yrys (29 Jun 2009)

For myself, I've learned about


The Most Venerable Order of the Hospital of St. John of Jerusalem

The Most Venerable Order of the Hospital of St. John of Jerusalem in Canada 
is a registered charity whose mission is to help Canadians improve their health, 
safety and quality of life by providing training and community services. The 
Queen is Sovereign of the Order and the Governor General is the Prior and 
Chief Officer of the Order in Canada. 


... and the Hospital IS in Jerusalem ... (or so Google say)


----------



## Blackadder1916 (29 Jun 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> According to the G.G. site  and the photos of her in uniform, a G.G. is entitled to wear 5 honours when appointed to the position. I had to look up one medal I did not recognize and discovered one of those five medals is the Order of Merit of the Police Forces. Something new learned today.



I also noted that the GG was wearing a medal that I did not recognize, however I don't think it is related to the Order of Merit of the Police Forces.






As seen in the photo the GG is wearing as neck badges the insignia of a Companion of the Order of Canada (C.C.) and (just barely visible) of a Commander of the Order of Military Merit (C.M.M.) - understandable as only a max of two neck badges should be worn with an open neck tunic; she is also appropriately wearing the star of The Most Venerable Order of the Hospital of St. John of Jerusalem.  Of the mounted medals, the C.D. is readily identifiable but the other medal that is worn in lower precedence is the one that I have not been able to identify.  Her insignia as a Commander of the Order of Merit of the Police Forces (C.O.M.) would be a neck badge and worn as per the C.C. and C.M.M. if space was available in the type of uniform worn.  Even if she wore (a lesser) insignia of a Canadian order along with the C.D. it would have been mounted first (higher precedence).  There are only a few Canadian medals (nationally awarded) and some lesser provincially awarded medals that are lower in the order of precedence, but it could be a foreign order or medal.



> . . .Most GGs wanted to cultivate a less formal, less regal image and stayed away from uniforms and formal dress, Ray Hnatyshyn being an exception. .



Whoever selected that picture of the former GG for the postage stamp was certainly not concerned about projecting an unflattering image.  He looks like either a well-fed ringmaster of a one (not three) ring travelling circus or a pretentious doorman of a Toronto hotel hailing a cab and hoping for a good tip.  Anyway, here he is in CF CinC uniform presenting Gulf War medals.


----------



## gwp (1 Jul 2009)

> author=Blackadder1916 Of the mounted medals, the C.D. is readily identifiable but the other medal that is worn in lower precedence is the one that I have not been able to identify.  There are only a few Canadian medals (nationally awarded) and some lesser provincially awarded medals that are lower in the order of precedence, but it could be a foreign order or medal.



It is the Province of Saskatchewan Centennial Medal.  

http://www.gov.sk.ca/news?newsId=f35e547f-891d-4305-8971-bb678a09869e

Couldn't find a stand alone picture, but it is second from the end in this biography

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dsa-dns/sa-ns/ab/sobv-vbos-eng.asp?mAction=View&mBiographyID=749


----------



## gaspasser (1 Jul 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> For myself, I've learned about
> 
> 
> The Most Venerable Order of the Hospital of St. John of Jerusalem
> ...



Yes, it is.  Just inside the Christian Quarter.  Very nice stone building, not very big, and there is a huge granite monument on the "pathway" commemorating the hospital.   

Oh, how I miss Israel...a beautiful country...


Personally, I think the GG looks very sharp in her (cough) Naval Uniform.  It probably brought a sense of pride to the "men" on parade to see her there in "their" uniform.  However, it does bring back to memory the old tradition of women and ships...something about bad luck...
I wonder if she'll wear and Army or Air one when she comes to their parades and ceremonies ???


Happy   Day


----------



## NCRCrow (1 Jul 2009)

I think she looked awesome and good on her! 
I think she is doing an outstanding job. 

Happy Canada Day!


----------

